# If frodo was in the tower of Minas Morgul



## Anamatar IV (Aug 8, 2002)

and sam went to rescue him wouldnt the nazgul have sensed the ring and taken it from sam?


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 8, 2002)

I can think of no reason why this did not happen...other than it would have potentialy resulted in an awful ending.


----------



## aragil (Aug 8, 2002)

Is this a hypothetical thread? 
If not, then I think you've confused Cirith Ungol with Minas Morgul. Minas Morgul was the city with the Nazgûl. Cirith Ungol was the tower with such notable Orcs as Shagrat and Snaga (as well as visiting Orcs such as Gorbag). When Frodo was captured he was taken to Cirith Ungol, which had lots of Orcs but no Nazgûl at that time. Minas Morgul was still ~1 day march down the mountain.


----------



## pohuist (Aug 8, 2002)

I concur with Confusticated


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 9, 2002)

in one of the books someone says 'the two towers of gondor, in minas tirith and minas anor watched over the deserted land of mordor.........Minas Anor was turned evil an became minas morgul. The tower of minas morgul housed the 9 ringwraiths.


----------



## emopansy (Aug 9, 2002)

the orcs are ultimately selfish and untrustworthy they would have want to kepp the inial spoils for themselves. such as the mithril coat. that is why they went to cirith ungol. and on another note only five wraiths were in minis morgul. and the others were in dol guldur as stated in unfinished tales.


----------



## pohuist (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by amerxtremist _
> *in one of the books someone says 'the two towers of gondor, in minas tirith and minas anor watched over the deserted land of mordor.........Minas Anor was turned evil an became minas morgul. The tower of minas morgul housed the 9 ringwraiths. *



I guess your question was what would have happenned if Frodo was taken not to CU, but to MM. If you remember, the two groups of Orcs that quarelled and killed each other were of the tower of CU and of the MM, having conflicting orders. It is theoretically possible, that the MM group was stroger and would have taken him back. However, you should remember that the Orcs were horrified by Shelob, so they would still initially go to CU to see the loot without the spider around, and then, you know what happenned.


----------



## aragil (Aug 9, 2002)

It seems we're agreeing again. Such an ugly business.


----------



## pohuist (Aug 9, 2002)




----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Aug 9, 2002)

Snaga1 is sooo not mean...or selfish! Am I the only one who thinks that??? I always thought that the two towers were the two coflicts taaking place in the book like sarumans tower and like the cirith ungol tower


----------



## pohuist (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tar-Ancalime _
> *Snaga1 is sooo not mean...or selfish! Am I the only one who thinks that??? I always thought that the two towers were the two coflicts taaking place in the book like sarumans tower and like the cirith ungol tower *



Go to the thread "which are the 2 Towers"


----------



## emopansy (Aug 9, 2002)

there is some contrversy but the two towers are mostly thought to be barad-dur and orharanc 0r the white tower of ecethlion


----------



## pohuist (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Confusticated _
> *I guess there is a chance that the ringwraith's ring radar only works up close. This could explain why the ring was not detected by them while it is was close in Mordor. As the ring neared Mount doom it became heavier, does this simply mean that it's hold over frodo was strengthening? If so, i s'pose the purpose of that would be self preservation. It could also be that the ring gains more in power proportion with it's distance to Sauron or Mt Doom. Either way, I could think it reasonable to figure that it's call to the ringwraiths would be stronger as well
> 
> I also wonder if a wraith would have tried to keep the ring. *



OK. 1. The wraith radar works at all distances but the further away you get, the worse it functions.
2.The hold of the Ring over Frodo was strenghtening, but the Ring, being a part of Sauron, did not suppose it was being carried to its destruction, so there was not self preservation, however, the Ring definitely got stronger in Mordor.
3. A wraith would not be able to keep a Ring for himself. A wraith was a total slave of his ring (one of the 9), and Sauron kept those, so, all wraith were complete slaves of Sauron with no will of its own.


----------



## pohuist (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by emopansy _
> *there is some contrversy but the two towers are mostly thought to be barad-dur and orharanc 0r the white tower of ecethlion *



Go to the thread "which are the two towers". Its all there.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 10, 2002)

i thought cirith ungol was the tower of minas morgul. Minas Morgul is a city and cirith ungol the tower.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Aug 10, 2002)

you've said that like twice now!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 10, 2002)

I'll think hypothetically cause it's hypothetical thread !I think they would feel Frodo is there,the One is searching his master so The Nazguls would feel the is there.


----------



## Mad Adski (Aug 11, 2002)

It is quite possible that the Nazgul were no longer actively seeking the ringbearer, as they seem to have been occupied with the rest of Middle Earth. At Mount Doom, Sauron may have redirected the Nazgul because they were the only force he had fast enough to reach Frodo, who by then had openly claimed the ring and challenged Sauron. 

Also consider the possibility that Sauron's proximity may have dulled the ringwraiths 'ring-dar' - it could be possible that they mistook the ring's presence for the presence of Sauron. 

Basically, it only occurs for a narrative reason, but I think you can find some believable excuse to cover it, if you try.


----------



## pohuist (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alphack _
> *i thought cirith ungol was the tower of minas morgul. Minas Morgul is a city and cirith ungol the tower. *



Minas Morgul is the city at the heart of which there is a tower of Minas Morgul. Cirith Ungol is the pass through the mountains (loosely translated as the pass of the spider) on top ow which there is the Tower of Cirith Ungol. And, yes, its all in the book.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 17, 2002)

I think Nazguls weren't redirected only because they were fast enough to reach Frodo,but because Sauron really trusted them.They were in power of the ring,the were the best slaves of Sauron and he trusted them.Everybody else would be attracted from the ring and Saurno would have many other problems.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 17, 2002)

frodo was in the tower of cirith ungol.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Aug 18, 2002)

but I don't beleive thatss the point of the thread, but what do I know??? I am going to put it simply, if frodo was in minas morgul he and the world was over.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 24, 2002)

Tar-Ancalime there's always a chance for something better.There's a phrase in my own language which I'll try to write in english:
"From every situation without an exit,there're 13 more exits which you may use"
That's why I think Frodo would have a chance 1:1 000 000 000 000 but still a chance.


----------

